

Rosetta’s comet ‘sweats’ two glasses of water a second - gabzuka
http://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/Space_Science/Rosetta/Rosetta_s_comet_sweats_two_glasses_of_water_a_second

======
lotsofmangos
This makes me wonder about the potential of having fuel-scoops like in Elite,
only with chasing a comet rather than mucking about near the sun.

~~~
chc
I don't see how chasing comets into the Oort cloud could possibly be
profitable.

~~~
lotsofmangos
Folk once held that view of sailing far into the Atlantic.

Besides, I wasn't so much meaning going as far as the Oort cloud, was just
thinking you could tag along with a comet for a bit as it went through the mid
solar system and suck up some reaction mass from it without having to land on
the thing.

